# New to bottle hunting found some 40's bottles



## BillZ (Oct 6, 2008)

I spent the day with my wife perusing around an old foundation we found deep in some woods near Baltimore.

 We picked up some interesting bottles that were just lying around and in the cellar pits and I carefully washed them this evening in some warm, soapy water.

 They appear to be from the 40's. Probably not valuable but it was fun finding them. I would appreciate any info that anyone could provide.

 The computer I am on currently does not have the photos for uploading so I have links for now.

 Bottle #1
 Likely some kind of cheap liquor bottle. It wasn't very symmetrical and the glass had imperfections.
https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii112/BillZBub68/IMG_0339-1.jpg


 Bottle #2
 Cool 7 oz Nehi bottle. At the bottom it says Nehi Bottling Company Washington, DC. I discovered that a number on the bottom is the year. It says 45
https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii112/BillZBub68/IMG_0340.jpg

 Bottle #3
 interesting tile-like pattern. Only markings are on the bottom. A marking that looks something like a snapshot camera with 2 wings underneath. under that, it says  
 1940
 19
 52
https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii112/BillZBub68/IMG_0341.jpg

 Bottle #4
 This bottle has an indented front that says upside down "For 1/2 bottle pour to here" along with 2 vertical arrows that point to a horizontal line.
 The opposite side says "CERTO". Certo appears to be an old remedy for arthritis.

https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii112/BillZBub68/IMG_0342.jpg

 Bottle #5
 The only markings on this one are on the bottom
 It has what looks like an "H" with a little "A" in the bottom half of the H.
 then it says 9K4874
https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii112/BillZBub68/IMG_0343.jpg

 Bottle #6
 This one only has a design patent # on the bottom 99137, along with a 933, then a 0
https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii112/BillZBub68/IMG_0344.jpg

 Bottle #7
 This one says "Suburban Club", on the neck and the bottom along with "Washington, DC" and flattened diamond sign with a 2 under it on the bottom.
https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii112/BillZBub68/IMG_0345.jpg


----------



## whittled (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi, The first looks more like a cosmetic (cologne, lotion etc)
 2 is cool. Remember Radar and the grape NEHI's
 3: Sause or ketchup kinda thing
 4 was a pectin for canning
 5 cherries or olives maybe
 6 is a soda 
 The range of years is I think a little broad, pehaps 20 years. I see deco to the more recent Suburban which may be still around. That's my take on them and while theres little to no value it's always cool to find stuff like that


----------

